# 21 mile trek.



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We frequently do 20 mile rides. with a nice lunch stop, You can easily do that in 8 hours. Make sure the horse has access to water along the way. Especially if it is hot. Pick a lunch spot where your horse can graze a little and drink. Even if you just have somebody met you with some hay and a bucket of water. It's pretty easy for a working horse to go thru 20 gals of water in a day, So bring more than just a few gallons

Enjoy your ride. It's not a big deal. Wild mustangs travel 20 miles a day with their babies just to go get water in the desert


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you painted horse, that was the re-assurance i needed, i'll speak to my step dad about meeting me half way with water and hay for whiskey


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Well i can honestly say my girlie has done me proud. she was a complete saint through the whole journey. She never batted an eyelid at any heavy traffic we met (although there was a terrifying log at the side of the road at one point). 
She has now been re-united with her old pasture mate and is very happy. 
Also i think it's safe to say we are both exhausted! (or at least i am).

The journey took roughly 5 and a half hours.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats!


----------

